# Help-route needed Calais to Dordogne avoiding Paris if pos



## spalmon (May 17, 2010)

..after a hideous journey round paris l/yr , wld like to get to dordogne area asap but avoiding paris..we arrive calais 6pm -ish, so pls suggest stopover approx 1 hr away and then best route!!All ideas very gratefully received!! Spalmon


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Try Rouen, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans, Vierzon and Limoges. Orleans involves a bit of peage but that can be avoided and it's reasonably easy to detour into the Loire to do the journey over two days.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

No disrespect, but may I suggest that you buy a good map and look at Rouen, Evreux, Drew, Chartres, Orleans.
A good fast route and toll free, but quicker to pay about 11 euro between Calais & Rouen.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

This our route for getting through Rouen when going South (for Evreux and Dreux) on the A28/N28:

After exitting the tunnel at Rouen take third slip signed VERNON
In 200m this will bring you to 2 sets of traffic lights at a dual carriageway, the N15.
Go through L hand set of traffic lights to cross the N15 and try to get into the far RH lane.
As the traffic moves stay in the RH lane as you take a slight RH bend in 50M.
If you are not there already, get into that RH lane as the traffic splits in 200M and you must take the road to your right the N15.

Follow the road through an industrial area until after about about a mile it delivers you onto the bank of the R Seine.
Follow the road until a roundabout with 2 exits where you turn right.
Follow that road and you'll see signs for Evreux and Dreux more frequently so you can ignore Vernon.
Follow the route : with viamichelin http://tinyurl.com/ynhvyb


----------

